
Ask HN: World-class speakers who would do corporate speaking engagements? - bonfire
Hi all,
I&#x27;m trying to get my company to sponsor a talk with some world-class speaker (probably via Zoom) for our annual leadership &quot;retreat&quot;.
Did anyone attend or heard about a good speaking session in a corporate setting and can recommend?
Something around leadership ..<p>Thanks!
======
asdf21
I like Scott Harris, personally

[https://www.scottharris.com.au/about/scott/](https://www.scottharris.com.au/about/scott/)

~~~
bonfire
Thanks! He is more like a coach, right? Or is he an ex-CXO of something so has
real hands-on experience?

~~~
asdf21
I don't think he is specifically an ex-executive per se, just a top notch
speaker.

